# axis doors



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

skim coating m 2nd coat to an axis door.
my next one will be made from tt


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

You can use a access door such as this it is much easier to finish. Either order vinyl or metal. I used to work for a contractor that used them on the ceiling for the access which was so much nicer than beading and finishing over rocked access openings. Many sizes to fit your needs.http://www.supplyhouse.com/Acudor-P...-Access-Door?gclid=COrJ_7q-6r4CFRQmMgodigUAXQ


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

silverstilts said:


> You can use a access door such as this it is much easier to finish. Either order vinyl or metal. I used to work for a contractor that used them on the ceiling for the access which was so much nicer than beading and finishing over rocked access openings. Many sizes to fit your needs.http://www.supplyhouse.com/Acudor-P...-Access-Door?gclid=COrJ_7q-6r4CFRQmMgodigUAXQ


that is what this one is...I just cut the plaster back and ff it in.


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

Ohh I see you took the plywood off and put the access door. Did you mud it ontop what if it needs to be opened


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

no..I ff over the lip you screw to the wall.. so all you see is the door :thumbup:


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

I see now , the hole is cut out more then the plywood size going back to the corner where the person door is. 

Vinyl is the best to go over and finish, metal ones if done by an inexperienced carpenter they usually twist the flange all to hell by screwing it or fastening it improperly making it harder to coat.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

3rd coats going on


----------

